# Interessanter Artikel zum Thema testen mit TestNG und Selenium



## Thomas Darimont (5. April 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-cq04037/

Gruß Tom


----------

